# Special Agent Kimberly Place



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

**

*Special Agent Kimberly D. Place* 
*United States Department of Justice - Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives*
*U.S. Government*
End of Watch: Wednesday, August 1, 2007
Biographical Info
*Age:* 43
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, August 1, 2007
*Incident Location:* Massachusetts
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Special Agent Place was killed when her vehicle was struck head-on on I-91 in West Springfield, Massachusetts, at approximately 6:30 pm. The driver of the vehicle that caused the accident had lost control of his speeding vehicle, crossed the center median, and struck her vehicle.

Agent Place was returning from an enforcement operation in New Hampshire at the time of the accident.
Agency Contact Information
United States Department of Justice - Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives
650 Massachusetts Avenue, NW
Washington, DC 20226

Phone: (202) 927-8500

http://odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18966


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*ATF agent, 43, killed on duty mourned*










Kimberly Place

By *Michele McPhee*
Boston Herald Police Bureau Chief


<SPACER type="block" width="1" height="2">
Wednesday, August 8, 2007

*L*aw enforcement agents from around the state attended a wake at a Gloucester funeral home last night for Alcohol Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives special agent Kimberly Place, the first female investigator from the agency to be killed in the line of duty and a Big Sister to an 11-year-old girl.


<SPACER type="block" width="8" height="8">
 Place, 43, was assigned to the ATF's Gun Task Force in Springfield and was returning from an enforcement operation in New Hampshire last Wednesday night when an allegedly drunk teenager smashed into her car head-on on Interstate 91, killing her.


<SPACER type="block" width="8" height="8">
 The 19-year-old was speeding and drunk when he lost control and plowed across the median, investigators said. He also died in the crash.


<SPACER type="block" width="8" height="8">
 Before she was killed, Place was working on a major case targeting illegal gun runners.


<SPACER type="block" width="8" height="8">
 "This group that she works with went after the worst of the worst criminals, multi-convicted felons who were looking at long prison sentences. She worked long hours, late nights and a lot of weekends," said fellow ATF agent Jim McNally. "Her death is a major loss to gun investigations."


<SPACER type="block" width="8" height="8">
 Place lived in Westfield and was a native of Gloucester, McNally said. She had just been approved to become a foster parent and had planned to begin taking in children from abusive backgrounds.


<SPACER type="block" width="8" height="8">
 "But her death also devastated a little girl she was a Big Sister to," McNally said. "She was not just a good agent, she was a phenomenal person."

http://news.bostonherald.com/localRegional/view.bg?articleid=1015895


----------

